# Ovulation sticks and The Stork



## jo1984 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi ladies

Myself and husband have had one failed IUI and two failed IVFs. Last one was the beginning of last year. 
Before we thought about starting again and looking for a new private clinic we thought we would try on our own again and have a break from the treatment.

So in October we bought a "Stork" and thought we would give that a try. I bought a clearblue digital and some cheap sticks to do at the same time so I knew for sure.

The clearblue kit we bought was the one that gets a smiley flashing face when your at high fertility and a solid smiley face when your at your peak.
So far we have had 4 days of a flashing smiley face and the cheapy ones have gone from a good alway line to near on invisible.

Which one should I believe? Still keep testing on the clearblue till we get a solid smiley face or have we missed it this month cause the cheapys line has near enough disappeared? 

So confused right now!! 

Thanks, any tips or advice would be great 
X


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

I use the clear blue that give you a solid smiley only and have found these work well. I did use the other clear blue with the flashing smiley but they flashed for days with me and never went solid. So I never bought them again.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I would stick with the clear blue digital sticks that you buy in a pack of 5 in boots, keep hearing too many bad stories with those monitors, I used the digi sticks for my surge before FET and they were perfect, I used them 2 x a day 12 hrs apart you should catch surge very easily that way.


----------



## jebel (Jun 26, 2012)

I find that the flashing one pretty much only flashes and rarely gives a solid smile: last month I used that plus the solid smiley and it didn't give me a positive when the other one did.  This month it actually did give me a positive but strangely very early in my cycle.  I have decided not to use it the future and stick with the solid smiley ones only!


----------



## HoneyHedgehog (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi,

The flashing smiley ones are terrible. I didn't get a positive either and found it very confusing. When I looked on-line found loads of other people had had the ssame experience. I use Boots own brand as they are a bit cheaper but they always work for me. They are quite straight forward, you get two lines and wait until both lines showing are the same colour.

Good Luck!


----------



## namastesam (Jun 26, 2014)

So frustrating for you! Grr!


----------

